# Lewis Morris 5/2/09



## RootDKJ (May 3, 2009)

*Date:*May 2, 2009

*Location: *Lewis Morris Park

*Conditions: * 60 at arrival.  68 when leaving.  Trails moist in some spots, but otherwise mostly dry.

*Trip Report: *Turned out to be a great day to ride.  I was a little on edge, with the rains in the morning, but finally headed out around 12.  I was really surprised at how well I was able to handle the hills.  It really feels like all this time doing squats and leg presses in the gym is paying off as I only had to hike-n-bike 3 or 4 times.  Two of the hills that I consider to be some of the more tough climbs, I was able to ride all the way on them, in the granny gear of course.

I noticed a lot of new features, which is cool.  As I build up some confidence over the next few rides, I'm looking forward to hitting them.  Place was dead today.  I only saw two other bikers, and two hikers.  I got some mad adrenaline rushes and hit some sweet jumps.  Overall I left the place pretty happy and excited to return for another run around the loop.

Lake is looking good












I didn't go this path today.  Took the fireroad (2nd Pic)














I made this climb










Mad technical #1





Roots





Almost at the 1st rest stop!





Nice section of XC here.





Bridge is wider than it looks





This is new & I didn't realize what this was until I passed it.









Nice climb










Time for another rest


----------



## RootDKJ (May 3, 2009)

Interesting trunk





Mad technical #2





My favorite views are here.  Camera doesn't do it justice














Lil bit of gravel





Can start to see the otherside of the lake.





I hate that rock










Dude fishing with his kid





Actually caught something while I was taking some pics


----------



## Greg (May 3, 2009)

Holy large photos! :-o Can you size them down a little next time? Looks like lots of buffed ST and fireroad. Must be fast riding in there.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Holy large photos! :-o Can you size them down a little next time? Looks like lots of buffed ST and fireroad. Must be fast riding in there.


 
Can you just get a larger monitor instead?:smash:  LOL

I wasn't happy with how my photo's from Stratton came out when they were scaled down.  

Riding there can be pretty fast at times.  There are some downhill S turns that are pretty steep and sharp corners that I really have to hit the brakes hard on.  There's a section of fireroad that I don't take often, that's pretty much rolling hills and that can be fun sometimes as well and you can kinda just let it rip through there.  I think on this ride I hit a max of 23mph and I wasn't trying to speed through any of the sections.


----------



## whiteface valmas (May 4, 2009)

all these photos make me want to get back on my bike and start pedaling. I'm still in skiiing mode right know but i will try to start biking tmoro. i have to go back to the bumps and jumps i build in the woods. awesome place,. will upload photos next time i go there


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

It took me 2-3 weeks to get out of ski mode.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> It took me 2-3 weeks to get out of ski mode.



awesome pictures..and it usually takes me 2-3 months to get out of ski mode..I still have my suitcase on the floor from Stowe three+ weeks ago..and I like the pictures like I like my women..large..:beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> awesome pictures..and it usually takes me 2-3 months to get out of ski mode..I still have my suitcase on the floor from Stowe three+ weeks ago..and I like the pictures like I like my women..large..:beer:


LOL  I still have ski gear in my suitcase from Stratton in the guest room.  Will hit one month on that gem tomorrow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> LOL  I still have ski gear in my suitcase from Stratton in the guest room.  Will hit one month on that gem tomorrow.



nothing like smelling month old BO..I'm gonna check out your Blue mountain pictures for stoke!!!!  I need itr..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> nothing like smelling month old BO..I'm gonna check out your Blue mountain pictures for stoke!!!!  I need itr..


Bump it for stoke!


----------

